

Ask HN: ETL solutions for developers? - valevk

Which tools gave you a pleasant experience, while doing ETL tasks?
======
trekking101
Ha! There are no general purpose tools--lots are a) overkill or b) not robust
enough given your task but two general ones that have served me well (and of
course lot of Python scripting for my domain-specific issues):

Refine (formally from ITA/Google, now open source) IBM Watson Analytics -
Don't knock it until you try it. Forget the 'analytics' bit but the ETL bit is
pretty decent for getting through the basics

------
mindcrash
Data Brewery has a nice ETL library called Bubbles for Python [1]

Kiba [2] is a really nice library for ETL in Ruby

Hope this helps!

[1] [http://bubbles.databrewery.org/](http://bubbles.databrewery.org/)

[2] [http://www.kiba-etl.org/](http://www.kiba-etl.org/)

------
uberneo
If you are looking for commercial solution then try Informatica, otherwise the
opensource soln are Pentaho Kettle and Python based
[http://bubbles.databrewery.org/](http://bubbles.databrewery.org/)

------
Varkiil
Currently working with Talend, it's pretty good and saved me a lot of time.

------
mrits
If I was going to start a new ETL project right now I'd pick Luigi.

------
mathnode
Python, and its various libraries including Pandas, and odo.

------
Aparra
try pentaho, it's easy and clean, no installation required.

------
geordee
Try Talend

